# Source for Wood in Ontario



## mikijm (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone have any good sources for bulk smoking wood in Ontario?
-M


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Jeez..can't imagine wood's hard to find there... Live in the city? Take a ride out to the country and look for firewood. Maple, Oak, Apple, Pear, Cherry, Alder...all indigineous to that area. A face cord oughta do ya for a while. Maybe you can "mix and match" if someone has several varieties. There's a list of wood qualities here somewhere...just seen it...Hmmm

[email protected]
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1034


----------

